# Red cedar natural- FINISHED



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I found this eastern red cedar branch recently. It was dead, but attached to a very old tree growing along the north bank of a river in a rhododendron thicket. The growth rings are very tight and there is considerable heart wood for being a branch. I dried it out and have been working to discern what it wants to be in it's next life. The photos show a progression to date. I will keep you all posted as it evolves. The smell is heavenly and i think this will be an extremely beautiful fork. I am hoping to coax another ergo out of it.

UPDATED 4/4/11

Here it is complete. It is a heckuva shooter. I carved it to shoot hammer style, not because that is how i shoot, but that is how the fork wanted to take shape. Made to hold in the right hand. Lovingly finished with many, many coats of tru oil and waxed to a deep finish. I like it.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If it is anything like the Red Salt Cedar that we have here, it will sure gum-up your tools, but a little creosote will clean them. Nice fork. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Eastern red cedar is a pleasure to work with. It is on the soft side, but takes a blade with ease and not likely to gum up abrasives and blades if fully cured. Is the salt cedar you are talking about also called "tamarisk" or "tamarist"?


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice color on that fork bet it will be a real looker when it's done


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, another nice Natural fork


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That there's going to be a beauty!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

looks like a very nice fork. Good luck with it


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

lookin good


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I bet you'll create something really special if you can expose the inner colouration as you work it into the ergo. I really like your work and will follow this project as it progresses.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> I bet you'll create something really special if you can expose the inner colouration as you work it into the ergo. I really like your work and will follow this project as it progresses.


You are right, Jump. I like to watch him too. Flippy is a bonafide original. I like his work, too.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Ohhh man, a nice thick fork with a beautiful heartwood in the hands of Flip......recipe for a masterpiece

Thanks for the heads up with the before shots, I'll make sure I put on a bib before looking at this topic again when you've posted to combat the inevitable drooling.

Judging by your recent works with naturals, whatever you do end up doing with this beauty will be incredible. There is so much potential for both ergonomics and a beautiful marbling affect with the heartwood.

I love Flip's flips and I'll be watching this topic with great anticipation.....

Cheers - John


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

CAREFUL: Red Ceadar is toxic, make sure you use a good respirator when sanding, Beautiful wood though, I have been tempted to make some custom pens but the hazard keeps me away. Check it out on Google.
Philly


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

philly said:


> CAREFUL: Red Ceadar is toxic, make sure you use a good respirator when sanding, Beautiful wood though, I have been tempted to make some custom pens but the hazard keeps me away. Check it out on Google.
> Philly


Philly,
Thanks for reminding all of this. I always work with red cedar with hand tools ie. knives, planes, spokeshaves, etc to reduced airborne dust and preferably outdoors. When it comes time to sand, it is always done over a downdraft table and with a respirator.

My uncle was exposed to too much cedar dust and now has extreme allergies to it. He cannot so much as enter a room that has red cedar in it. It is pretty, but dangerous to inhale the fine particulate. Some even have issue with the oils in the wood causing dermatitis type inflamation.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have been pretty busy lately and simply forgot about this project. I had a chance to work on it some yesterday. I have the handle shape generally where i want it. I decided to go with a hammer grip this time. I still need to reduce the volume of the handle by about 10-15%. My next decision is how i want the forks to look.

I need some opinions from my fellow enthusiasts- How would you set up the forks?

I was thinking of making a "phoenix" style fork. I generally shoot flats OTT, but am not opposed to trying something new. I do want to keep the frame aesthetically pleasing, and unfortunately, i don't find tabs very attractive. What would you do?

Flip


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

flippinout said:


> I have been pretty busy lately and simply forgot about this project. I had a chance to work on it some yesterday. I have the handle shape generally where i want it. I decided to go with a hammer grip this time. I still need to reduce the volume of the handle by about 10-15%. My next decision is how i want the forks to look.
> 
> I need some opinions from my fellow enthusiasts- How would you set up the forks?
> 
> ...


That looks awesome with the bicolored wood. I've always like the red cedar look. I bet is smells great as your Working it!! Save all you shavings you might be able to stick them in you closet to keep the moths away!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with the above statement. The wood is great! I like the overall design too. Although I like to finger brace a little more.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks, but i need help figuring out how the forks will look. How would others approach this. I think that tubes through the fork (like Frogmans) would be a NO NO as one fork hit would destroy the relatively fragile cedar. Tabs would work but may detract from the "artful" nature of the fork and its intricate grain and coloration. TTF is not really possible, but could have been if i had not removed so much wood previously.

Square them off like a board cut or go more "Phoenix" style??

I really am at loss as to what fork design will best complement the current frame design.

Ideas or thoughts?? Please


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

flippinout said:


> Thanks, but i need help figuring out how the forks will look. How would others approach this. I think that tubes through the fork (like Frogmans) would be a NO NO as one fork hit would destroy the relatively fragile cedar. Tabs would work but may detract from the "artful" nature of the fork and its intricate grain and coloration. TTF is not really possible, but could have been if i had not removed so much wood previously.
> 
> Square them off like a board cut or go more "Phoenix" style??
> 
> ...


I would make the ends of the forks just like your avatar squared off as you look at it like you are shooting it and round if looking at it from the side. 
This way you can show off the grain on the ends too!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I like forks that are flat accross the top of the sling as opposed to cut square to the individual fork, just a preferance. I would cut small shallow grooves close to the top of the fork.

Using a nice clear coat on this will be drop dead beautiful.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would do the good old OTT flatband setup. Cannot go wrong there.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks all. Your comments are in line with what i had been planning, squared off and OTT. Just seems like all my forks wind up this way, not that there is any thing wrong with that- if it ain't broke...

Back to the workshop.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Just to be different, I think this would look great with some double tubes held in with some colored string, a-la Chepo's work below

http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry56420

I think the red bindings like this one would really look cool on the cedar

http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry57635

and from what I understand, the tubes would outlast many sets of flatbands. YMMV of course 

James


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

flippinout said:


> Eastern red cedar is a pleasure to work with. It is on the soft side, but takes a blade with ease and not likely to gum up abrasives and blades if fully cured. Is the salt cedar you are talking about also called "tamarisk" or "tamarist"?


Sorry that I did not reply sooner, I just ran by your post. The tree that I referred to is the Texas Red cedar. It is commonly called Salt Cedar in the area where I live. I have just found out that that Name "Salt Cedar" is a local misnomer for this tree. It is used a lot to make furniture and turned items. Yes there is Tamarisk in Texas, but not in this area and I have not worked with it. It has become a real problem. The Red cedar that we have in this area has a lot of gum and chemical in it and is somewhat hard on tools. It is not near as hard on tools as Osage orange though. It is also difficult to find native Texas red Cedar wood well dried. Most of it is picked up by furniture manufactures. -- Tex- Shooter


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

It is finished, see photos in top of thread


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

It looks great, flippinout. I think that you really let out the slingshot inside that fork.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Absolutely magnificent, dude! Stunning! I love eastern red cedar. I have a bunnybuster in the same wood that's very pretty, but this natural of yours is just amazing.


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow

what a beauty this is an amazing natural


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Turned out great. A very beautiful slingshot that looks like a pleasure to shoot. (Not as pretty as the Sumac one you made, though.)


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

now thats the best natural ive ever seen my jaw dropped seeing this finished ur a great craftsman and photographer!


----------

